# Need to buy 40+ inch HD tv... suggestions required



## manuvaidya (Oct 17, 2012)

my budget is


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 17, 2012)

yes..whats ur budget?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2012)

lol, Candlejack decided his budg-


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 18, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> lol, Candlejack decided his budg-



my post has been edited. this is ridiculous... i hate this.
dont we have a right to express our own views & ask doubts in public forum ? whats this for every post, it should go through the scrutiny of the mods ?? 

i was made to look like a joker by editing my post... i dont know what will the mods get by doing so....

anyway, i was asking here some doubts about deciding a good hd tv <40k budget...
brand is not an issue... i need performance & picture quality.... 
i heard that samsung 43E470 is a good performer... 
all i want to know is is there an LG tv close to this samsung tv performance ? 
whats its budget ? 
which one should i go for among these 2 brands if i dont want a 3D tv ?

awaiting prompt replies... i am not a fool to ask just one line which doesnt make any sense...got it ?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want a non 3D TV then opt for Samsung among the two.
But if you want a big screen size then you need to increase your budget.
The best you can buy in low budget is Samsung 40EH5000 Full HD LED TV.
Samsung 43E470 plasma tv is not so good.But then its price is also very low, so one gets for what he/she pays for it.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 19, 2012)

dont take my post seriously... it was a joke.

i intentionally mentioned Candlejack in the hopes that you would Goog-


on a serious note, DONT go with cheap plasma tv's, they usually have lower performance, and shitty contrast/brightness. stick with LCD/LED, they are the best at your budget.


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 19, 2012)

@aroraanant: which one among these 2 is a best performer ?
samsung 40EH5000 or 43E470 ? why & how much does both cost ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 19, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> @aroraanant: which one among these 2 is a best performer ?
> samsung 40EH5000 or 43E470 ? why & how much does both cost ?



Get this 
Panasonic VIERA 42 Inches HD Plasma TH-P42X30D Television


----------



## praveensahu (Oct 19, 2012)

You should go for LG TV, Because LG is a hub of Electronic market and there you can get in very reasonable price.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> @aroraanant: which one among these 2 is a best performer ?
> samsung 40EH5000 or 43E470 ? why & how much does both cost ?



Among the two EH5000 is better.It will cost you around 48k.
While the other one will cost you around 35k


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

some say LG, others say go for LED... why is it that the manufacturer r confusing customers by adding new feature for every tv  ???need a time table in terms of price range & technology like LCD, LED, Plasma etc.... and we want some brand names with best performer & best in its class.... can we ask here about that idea ???if any expert makes such a good list & updates constantly, then we can avoid most of the topics related to best Tv etc... what do you think guys ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ Plasma TV provide top notch picture quality but consumes more power and is heavy.Manly suitable for low to medium lit rooms.


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

@Minion: according to you which is the best plasma tv in 32" & 40" segment ? & why ? 
pls  mention briefly about it s pros & cons so that i can understand it in a simple manner pls... 
heard samsung Plasmas come close to Kuros of Sharp in terms of PQ. is that true ? & it is also because of PDP technology which is exclusively seen in 2012 models?
why Pana is not a good option for plasma in mid range budget & how samsung has managed to excel in this price segment ??? 
astonishing to learn that student beating the teacher in his own league ??? Ekalavya methodology !!! cool.

i need more & more info on these technology... the more you give info, the more happy i will be... willing to learn as much as possible from you all.. dont hesitate to give explanation guys.. go ahead pls...


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2012)

Plasma TVs are only available in 43 inch and more.
For pros and cons of plasma refer this link
Plasma vs. LCD: which is right for you? - TVs

Read this too
*www.techradar.com/news/television/hdtv/10-best-42-inch-hdtvs-in-the-world-today-657803


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 29, 2012)

LG WRman Sherlock here!

The type of TV you get should depend on your needs and the conditions of your home.  For example, plasma TVs are an excellent choice if you are mostly watching the TV at night time in a room with low light.  This is because while plasmas have excellent black levels, they sacrifice screen brightness.  LED TVs, on the other hand, are a great choice if you will be viewing the TV in various lighting conditions.  To use an LG World Record TV as an example, the IPS panels on these LED TVs ensure the best color accuracy and wide viewing angles, all while having excellent brightness levels that allow you to watch the TV in brightly lit rooms.  

As with your budget, it will be difficult to find a 42" or larger LED TV with good picture quality for less than Rs. 40,000.  I would highly recommend you extend your budget a bit so that you get the most out of your money.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 30, 2012)

@LGWRSherlock can you please tell me your review for LG 42LS3400 ?

i saw it lowest online for my LED choice at Buy LG LED TV 42LS3400, 42 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com

I would really appreciate your help on this.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 31, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> @LGWRSherlock can you please tell me your review for LG 42LS3400 ?
> 
> i saw it lowest online for my LED choice at Buy LG LED TV 42LS3400, 42 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com
> 
> I would really appreciate your help on this.



The LS3400 (whether it's the 32 inch or 42 inch) is a solid TV without all of the frills and extra features of the LM series.  Since this is a basic TV, there is only one thing that you can talk about it: the picture quality.  The picture quality is outstanding on this TV.  The one thing it does, it does it very, very well.

If you want any specific information about this TV, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
Actually i went to LG showroom yesterday night and saw 3D tvs also.. they showed me one plasma tv of 42inch which was amazing.. what a 3d quality.. 

today i did research on plasma tvs and found that they have one big problem of "Burn in"!

Can you please tell me about it more?

I also noted that plasma tvs are cheaper than LEDs!! please let me know some more info on this..  Reply appreciated.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 31, 2012)

^ burn in means using a device in a particular way so that it can "settle" in its best performance mode.

think of it like this :
you have a knife, but its slightly dull. you use it with a knife sharpener (you are "burning in" the sharpened of a knife so that it becomes more sharp)
now, you have a better performing knife.

however, in your case, the performance of the will not get worse with performance; the "burn in" is permanent.

burn-in is very subjective... you might not notice much change, or you might get a large boost in performance... depends on what unit you get.


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 1, 2012)

^so buying a plasma wont be a risk?
i was about to buy LG 42LS3400 but got few issues with budget and now i have only one choice to buy 42inch tv with 43k below amount. 

i searched on internet and got few positive sides of plasma as well as negatives also..

Plasma's are giving better PQ but that burn-in issue is frustrating and also few people said that plasma wont be good with static content viewing such as laptop, games etc which have static content.

i am totally confused now.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> ^so buying a plasma wont be a risk?
> i was about to buy LG 42LS3400 but got few issues with budget and now i have only one choice to buy 42inch tv with 43k below amount.
> 
> i searched on internet and got few positive sides of plasma as well as negatives also..
> ...



The plasma's in real have a big burn in issue associated with them so as per me you should avoid it. As Wr Sherlock already told you about LS3400 so why not go for it once your budget issue gets solved.
So you can also avail the EMI scheme from LG.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 1, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Actually i went to LG showroom yesterday night and saw 3D tvs also.. they showed me one plasma tv of 42inch which was amazing.. what a 3d quality..
> 
> today i did research on plasma tvs and found that they have one big problem of "Burn in"!
> ...





doomgiver said:


> ^ burn in means using a device in a particular way so that it can "settle" in its best performance mode.
> 
> think of it like this :
> you have a knife, but its slightly dull. you use it with a knife sharpener (you are "burning in" the sharpened of a knife so that it becomes more sharp)
> ...



I believe there seems to be a slight misunderstanding of the terms.  There are 3 terms you should be aware of with TVs, particularly with Plasmas:  Break-in, Burn-in, and Image Retention

What Doomgiver is describing is not burn-in, rather it is break-in.  When you first get a plasma screen, you must "break-in" your TV.  That generally involves leaving the TV on for several hours a day for a total of anywhere from 100-200 hours to let the phosphors (it's what makes each pixel give off light) settle-in.  Essentially, the picture that you see when you first get your plasma screen will not be the same picture you will see 100-200 hours later.  The fresh phosphors generally burn brighter when you first get the TV (thus distorting the image quality a bit), but lower down to normal levels as you use your plasma TV continuously.  After the break-in period, the picture quality will not change.  Note that you can even "break-in" an LCD TV.

Burn-in and image retention, on the other hand, are potential problems with plasmas.  They both occur when a static image (whether on a part of a screen like the HUD for an FPS or the full screen when you leave your TV on pause) is left on the screen for an extended period of time and that static image can be seen even after the image changes.  So if there was a big PAUSE sign on the TV for a long time, even after you un-pause the movie, you will see a faint PAUSE sign on the TV.  This typically happens if you leave static images on the screen without properly breaking-in your plasma TV.  The difference between a burn-in and image retention is that burn-ins are permanent, whereas image retention will go away over time.  Fortunately, burn-ins are not very common with modern plasma screens -- they were big problems for the first generation of plasma TVs.  Image retention, on the other hand, is still very common with plasmas.  Fortunately, all plasma TV these days come with a program to "wash out" the image retention.  Depending on the severity of the image retention, it can take anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks for it go away fully.

I hope this clears everything up!  If you have any more questions, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 1, 2012)

yes.. even i was reading few guides and details about plasmas and got to know that new generation plasmas have surpassed the level and they don't give that burn-in issue much(atleast latest plasmas)

I was thinking to go to shopping mall and check plasmas demo also with all this questions to the salesman.. 

If viewing distance is 10ft then what would be the best size of tv preferable?

I was thinking to go with 42inch LED/Plasma but saw your reply on some other thread that if viewing distance is 2meter then you should buy 32-40inch tv..

Can you please tell me more on this?

And also.. according to you.. which plasma tv would be the best currently? please give link also if possible


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ you can only get 42 inch plasma and above.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> yes.. even i was reading few guides and details about plasmas and got to know that new generation plasmas have surpassed the level and they don't give that burn-in issue much(atleast latest plasmas)
> 
> I was thinking to go to shopping mall and check plasmas demo also with all this questions to the salesman..
> 
> ...



The distances I was giving you were averages.  How far you should sit from the TV is a subjective experience.  For example, some people say that if you are 10 feet from the TV, the TV should be at least 65" in order for you to have a full cinematic experience watching a movie.  Personally for me, that's a bit big, and it's not very good for gaming because the edges of the screen will be out of focus since it's not in the center of your vision.  Personally for me, at 10 feet away, a TV size of 47 inches would be perfect.  Even 42" might be good for you!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## yogi31286 (Nov 2, 2012)

^ thanks for your explanation. i ordered LG 42inch LED 42LS3400 on infibeam. will place my full review as soon as i get the TV. Whats your review for playing games, and browsing internet via laptop to this TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 6, 2012)

yogi31286 said:


> ^ thanks for your explanation. i ordered LG 42inch LED 42LS3400 on infibeam. will place my full review as soon as i get the TV. Whats your review for playing games, and browsing internet via laptop to this TV?



You are welcome!  I will be waiting for your review of this TV!

As for your question, what games will you be playing on the TV?  Console or PC games?

Console games should be fine.  As for PC games, there may be a slight input lag (as with most PC games played on a big screen), but it should still be good!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

